# urgent router help



## aby geek (Sep 7, 2011)

could you help me set up netgear n150 router. i have airtel broadband on 
beetel 220bxi right now. my sister wants me to enable wifi so she can use tablet and other wifi devices.

thanks in advance


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 7, 2011)

what type of connection u have pppoe or something else


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

@OP: Sorry dude, but with airtel connection you will face problem while configuring your internet, as they don't have/provide pppoe login service.


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2011)

I think calling CC will help.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 8, 2011)

i think it is pppoe but if its not the only option i have is to call airtel guys?right?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 8, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @OP: Sorry dude, but with airtel connection you will face problem while configuring your internet, as they don't have/provide pppoe login service.


I'm using pppoe on a Beetel 450TC1 with Airtel.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ Do they have pppoe by default or one have to call their CC to activate pppoe in your account?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 9, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Do they have pppoe by default or one have to call their CC to activate pppoe in your account?


The tech guy did it on setup I think.

Just enter the user (phone number @ something.com) and pass from the dialup page. It should work.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Just enter the user (phone number @ something.com) and pass from the dialup page. It should work.



Thanks, I'll try this with my broadband.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 13, 2011)

whats the url ishu?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 13, 2011)

aby geek said:


> whats the url ishu?


####_dsl@airtelbroadband.in


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 14, 2011)

airtel do provide PPPOE  type connection, I did this type of connection with Belkin N150 router (with modem only port)

@aby geek
you just need to peek into the Airtel's modems configuration.  login using  username admin and password is password , (if u r not able to login to modem, call customer care and they will provide u the password.)

usually  the  the PPPOE username will be  STDcodewith phone number_area code @ airtelbroadband.in
and password will be 123456 (by default). but while installation it will be changed i think. if it is changed use any asterisk removal tool to view password.


----------

